# Délais de livraison étrange.



## Kyokuku (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour!
Voila je  dois d'abord parler de quelques péripéties qui me sont arrivées avant de parler des délais de livraison. 

Il y à de cela quelques semaine, j'ai préparé une commandé AppleStore, avec le choix de virement bancaire en mode de paiement.
Le paiement n'a pas été effectué de suite, mon conseillé Apple à appeler, savoir si elle étaient toujours d'actualité etc... 
A la suite de cela, ils ont bloqué la commande afin que elle ne soit pas annulée au bout des 30 jours. Jusque là pas de soucis. 
Voila que la semaine dernière, le virement est effectué, mais entre temps, la commande s'est trouvée être annulée par Apple.

Aucun problème avec cela, cela faisait un moment qu'il n'y avait plus eu de contact, j'ai envie de dire problème de timing. Hors là il a fallut les contacter car l'argent était sur leur compte, mais plus de commande correspondante, cela est génant . 
Mais après appel, résumé de la situation, et preuve de ce qui était avancé, le lendemain de la constatation du problème, tout était résolu. (Paiement retrouvé)

Voila maintenant qu'une nouvelle commande a été effectuée pour la faire correspondre au virement. Commande en date de aujourd'hui même. 
Et voila maintenant le problème. Les délais de livraison qui avaient étaient annoncés étaient de 2 jours. En contant les délais d&#8217;expédition le site annonce 3 jours max. (ouvrable!).

Et la on me donne des délais de 4 à 6 jours pour expédition, et une livraison pas avant le 23 septembre au mieux.

Ais-je le droit de réclamer une expédition plus rapide au vu des promesses annoncées?


Merci de vos réponses!


----------

